

DC power poised to bring savings to datacenters - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/09/01/14/02TC-dc-power_1.html

======
lsc
208v AC is easier to find than DC, it works with (most) existing power
supplies (look on your power supply... most say that input voltage can be 100
to 240 voltage, and most are auto-switch, though a few still have to be
manually switched) and it still gives you a nice efficiency boost. some of my
servers run 208v. As a bonus, many places will give you a 30A 208V circuit for
less than the cost of 2 20a 110v circuits. (watts is volts times amps, so that
is quite a deal.)

